
Ask HN: What are your favorite Sublime Text 3 Packages - leejoramo
Now that ST3 is out of beta, it is good time to re-evaluate what Packages I have been using. What are your favorite Packages? I&#x27;d like to get a good balance of:<p>1. General Sublime Enhancements - useful to most people<p>2. Language, Framework or Specialized Tasks - help with a specific type of work<p>3. Themes and Color Schemes - there are many of these, which ones really make ST3 features set shine
======
brad0
My sublime doesn't have much mods really.

I use many syntax packages that aren't installed by default. Extensions such
as INI and pug.

Solarised dark is my colour scheme.

I use the JSON format package quite a lot. There's a lot of different options
for sorting keys and minifying etc.

------
leejoramo
Here are my most used:

    
    
      Side​Bar​Enhancements
      Bracket​Highlighter
      Git
      Markdown Extended
      All Autocomplete
      Emmet
      Anaconda

